# What im smoking right now? lemon haze!!!!



## jdavies93581 (Oct 25, 2013)

just a quick question here,

i love hitting the bong and usually i have about 3 1 hitter bowls and i feel nice and stoned, but since my town has been infested with lemon haze
and dealers are struggling to get hold of anything but lemon haze even though its covered in thc and stinks and gets you blazed it just doesnt seem to
get me as blazed as i want to be anymore, i normally smoke cheese (IM FROM ENGLAND BY THE WAY) and that always does perfectly i never had this problem with cheese as its literally all i smoke because thats whats normally always around. but still to the matter in hand, is their anyway to get a more intense high on this same weed without going overboard and using a whole gram in half hour? and no im not going to hold in the smoke for 20 seconds or something stupid lol


im probably asking in the wrong section if i am im sorry in advance!

any comments appreciated thankyou!


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 27, 2013)

Mate, your experiencing what's called a tolerance you freaking pot-head! haha. And there's only one cure to alleviate this problem. Go to your local pub every night for at least a week & imbibe a few pints. The beer is a substitute for the pot you are no longer smoking. At least a week, two is better. Then your local herb will have the desired effect once again.

I thought there was plenty of hash in the UK? If you've been smoking sativa type highs, then a switch to hash or an indica stone can also work. Abstinence for a period works the best though. I'll have a few beers at night because I find I can have trouble sleeping when I stop smoking weed for a while.


----------



## wpxtacoman477 (Oct 28, 2013)

Yep classic case of tolerance lol


----------



## hoonry (Oct 29, 2013)

tolerance, or you are chronically underdosing. but don't listen to these folks telling you to take a break - that's what droughts are for! just find a different strain of weed, or better yet, keep a minimum of 10 different flavors on hand.


----------



## gingerb (Apr 15, 2014)

Yep I'd say try to get hold of some different strains mix it up alittle, I've got x5 different types at the moment and I am also in the UK.


----------



## downhill21 (Apr 19, 2014)

I WISH we were smoking super lemon haze...Don't recall what breeder I had but that stuff was damn fine. Currently smoking DP blueberry and Sour Diesel #2, which I think was from Humboldt Seed Org. I'm really pretty tired of the smell of Sour Diesel. I have one plant of Blue Dream...a freebie from Attitude, that I'll smoke in another 2-3 months. It's a beautiful plant and I'm just about ready to take the first cuttings from her. I've smoked BD before from a local dispensary, and wasn't really all that impressed. Hoping this is better. Really need to get another 6-pack (or were they 5-packs? - came on a round card, with each bean in a plastic bubble) of SLH. Smoke on.


----------



## gingerb (Apr 19, 2014)

I find alot of the diesel strains can get very harsh after a while,
I did love NY diesel when I tried it amsterdam years back.

Blue dream seems to be the choice strain in the states at the moment,
never tried it myself but sounds very interesting.

Uk here and it's mostly UK chesse or currently lemon haze.


----------



## Tokyr (Apr 23, 2014)

MMmmmmm I just finished smokin my batch of strawberry-lemon haze!


----------



## EL-SSH (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm in UK also. We constantly have haze in my area all different strains it's not getting the weed that's the problem, it's the price they want for the haze, it's ridiculous. Cheese is everywhere too but a lot cheaper than the haze as everyone wants the good haze. I only smoke haze myself or kush "when" a good one comes about bits it's rare I'm afraid. And hash in UK? I can't actually get any at all


----------

